

Motorola Droid Razr - robert_nsu
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/10/motorola-razr-android-motoactv/

======
robert_nsu
I'm actually interested in getting this based solely on the fact that it is a
Razr. I've been dogging Android lately, but I've always had a soft spot for
Razr's. The only other thing I would like to see is a detailed tear down of
this new Razr. All in all, this may be a phone that can withstand repeated
(accidental) abuse from me.

